# Pics of my 350Z...



## TunedZ33 (Jan 20, 2005)

I know I'm in a GTR site, but I simply wanted to share a few pics of my 350Z on here in which in the near future I plan on getting an RB26 motor put in. I want to be different from the guys located in my neck of the woods. I've always been a fanatic of the RB26 motor and I simply wished that the Z would have came from the factory with it, but oh well. BTW, don't worry guys, I have money to do all of this motor swapping, etc...The pics of my Z below were taken at Hot IMport Nights carshow located in Miami, Florida here in the United States. Let me know what you guys think so far...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice car. Any pics of the car at home I wonder...?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Pull the other one mate


----------



## TunedZ33 (Jan 20, 2005)

Well my friend is the one that has the digital camera and he takes pics of my Z all the time. Click on the following link on cardomain's site below. I have tons of pics of my car on it, plus a list of what I've done to it so far...

www.cardomain.com/id/mrjdmz33


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Jeez - how do you drive that on the road - must be rock hard its soooooooooooo low!


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Lovely looking car mate, got a test drive in a 350 z and loved it , would or could be a real monster with an RB26 in it ...enjoy


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Howsie said:


> Nice car. Any pics of the car at home I wonder...?





skymania said:


> Pull the other one mate


So what does it taste like? The humble pie I mean   There should be a lesson here for everyone, don't jump to conclusions 

Z33: Pukka car. I too am an RB26 fanatic and am currently having one fitted to my car  Hope it all goes smoothly, mine hasn't


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

im getting on my soap box!

I get so P**sed off with people on this forum who are so far up there own a**e!

When ever someone comes on here who, like us loves his cars and says, heres my car what do you think, suddenly its pull the other one, you couldnt own a car like that, nobody knows the guy, for all we know he could have loads of money and be spending all of it on his car, again like us.

what if you went to another site, showed them a picture of your skyline and said, hey look at my car, would you expect to get quotes like, that NO! 

so how about we all grow up on here (including myself) and give the guy a break ,so far he has done a great job with that car (even if its not a skyline)

im getting of my box now!


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

splendid car mate, looks hot! btw how are the front light modules tinted? is it a film or is the actual plastic tinted? i just got some film for my light modules after seeing something similar to what you have on your 350z.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Very nice :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

twinturboch said:


> So what does it taste like? The humble pie I mean   There should be a lesson here for everyone, don't jump to conclusions





Luffy said:


> im getting on my soap box!
> 
> I get so P**sed off with people on this forum who are so far up there own a**e!
> 
> ...


LMAO at the two ladies in the corner! I'm just popping over to an Aviation forum to post a picture of my Concord up. Back in a moment.

_Crrrrrrch Howsie, you are cleared for take off _

Cardomain


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Howsie,
We all know you've not got a concord.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I have two


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

You've been had mate, that's a pair of cuff links


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

LOL :smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Howsie said:


> I have two


Nice picture!
Got any of them at your home


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

You bad boy Hodgie!


----------



## TunedZ33 (Jan 20, 2005)

kj_mini said:


> splendid car mate, looks hot! btw how are the front light modules tinted? is it a film or is the actual plastic tinted? i just got some film for my light modules after seeing something similar to what you have on your 350z.


It's a 17mm film that I got from NIssan Performance Parts located over in California, USA...It comes already precut, etc...And all I needed to do was to get a blow dryer and heat it up on the headlights to blend in. And it came out great...By the way, thanks for all the comments guys on my Z...


----------



## jj-japcar (Nov 22, 2004)

i must say, that is one nice ZED...i have had a few 300,s and always thought of getting a 350, maybe one day..  

does anyone know what make those wheels are, i think they would look cool on my R32...
can you tell me what size they are and where i could get some from?.
also would that film be legal in th UK?.looks cool.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=3160598&Mytoken=20040818082624


----------



## jj-japcar (Nov 22, 2004)

got some nice friends


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i was intruiged by the "hostility" and typed his username into yahoo

seems the wheels are Volks

mook


----------



## jj-japcar (Nov 22, 2004)

Volks  
not cheap?

but if anyone has any info as to how i may find a supplier, do let me know..
one of the best looking wheels i have seen lately


----------



## jj-japcar (Nov 22, 2004)

i am not sure but i think the wheels are VOLK GT-C's....
could anyone confirm this?
where could i get some from....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

jj-japcar said:


> i am not sure but i think the wheels are VOLK GT-C's....
> could anyone confirm this?
> where could i get some from....


god i'm feeling helpful today...


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=31201&highlight=350z

)


----------



## jj-japcar (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheers for that, just emailed them and we will see what they say?


----------



## jj-japcar (Nov 22, 2004)

there not GT-C's they are SF CHALLENGE 's i think..please if somebody knows for sure correct me.....


----------



## Crash Gordon (Nov 16, 2004)

look like SF's to me


----------



## TunedZ33 (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes, they are the Volk Racing SF Challenge wheels in 19x9.5 front and 19x10.5 rear...


----------



## DANI3L (Dec 31, 2004)

very nice car


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Just for the record,

The a couple of times people have point blank refused to admit that I owned the Bomber. Siting that it is one of the prime examples of car that "fanboys" use to try and gain kudos with. Usually they insist on pictures with you and the websites name in to prove the car is yours.

I too find this all a bit sceptical like Sean, as why would someone who actually owned a car like that, with the money required to modify it like that, who lives in the US, come to a site for skylines in the UK and as his first post put up pics and say "whaddya think then?"

I dont feel the need to go round shovving my cars in peoles faces on sites I have never been to before, and usually stick to the netiquette of introducing myself first, getting chatting to some of the regulars first before telling them how wonderful my car collection may or may not be.

Sorry, but this stinks to high heaven - especially the bit about "my mate has the digicam" - why would someone with a car like this, who goes on the net alot NOT have a cam???

J.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I dont have a camera, i always borrow my mates, doesnt change who you are thou.

Sorry dude but had to dis-agree there every1 gona end up thinking that were a load of stuck up cvnts on here if treat everybody like that.

My veiw on the matter.  

Tony


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

oops double post for sum reason.
By the way.
Nice 350Z mate.  

Tony


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

The only thing I don't like about the 'z is the tinted headlights, they look dis-coloured to me, apart from that its the best example I've seen!

Alex B


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

M19 GTR said:


> Sorry dude but had to dis-agree there every1 gona end up thinking that were a load of stuck up cvnts on here if treat everybody like that.


Tony,
We have always had an underlying moto here, that before you make a claim, you need to be able to bakc it up with proof. That goes for everything from dyno sheets, through 1/4 mile times to ownership.

Nothing has changed, apart from the influx of wannabe-owners.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Indeed,

until I saw the wee pathetic thing lurking under his sporan I never believed Jason was a scotsman. I mean anyone can be grumpy, sarcastic, whiny, tight and boring. Its just that scots are the real deal !!!

     

........just off to find my flame proof, lock-out proof double insulated jacket !!!

J.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Jeezus, how I'm laughing, LOL just doesn't hit the bill. 

Only thing is I object to the 'tight' bit. How can you honestly say that, when you know for a fact that I was the one campaigning with the barman. You were within earshot when I told him what he could do with "the fuchin' little white card" you ungreatful big lump of stereoptypical english predjudiced twat.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

In the words of a well known gtr owner...

I resemble that comment !!!!

     

J.


----------

